# Repeal The Bill



## Nazsmum (Aug 5, 2006)

Please consider signing

www.teapartypatriots.org/repealthebill/


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

A proactive reminder from the rules of the forum:

Quote:

if you do not agree with a call to action/rally/protest, please do not post to the thread. Do not discuss the thread, or the original poster of the thread. If you find a counter cause of one posted here to be worthy, please start a new thread in Activism. *THIS IS NOT A DEBATE BOARD*. Posts that move into debate will be deleted from the thread, and alerts may be issued. In cases where the thread continually moves into debate, all posts following the OP will be removed and the OP locked and left for reference.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Signed


----------



## bluebirdiemama (May 2, 2008)

Me too, thanks for posting that here Nazsmum


----------



## simple life (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanks for sharing that. Signed!

Julie


----------



## zebra15 (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks, done


----------



## Turquesa (May 30, 2007)

I couldn't find the full text of the petition. Does somebody have a link? TIA!


----------



## Nazsmum (Aug 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Turquesa* 
I couldn't find the full text of the petition. Does somebody have a link? TIA!

Sorry I don't see a link. If you want I will contact them.


----------



## Nitenites (Jan 23, 2003)

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Jenne (May 21, 2004)

Done! Thank you for posting!

Jenne


----------



## Nazsmum (Aug 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Turquesa* 
I couldn't find the full text of the petition. Does somebody have a link? TIA!

www.teapartypatriots.org/TPLM08.pdf


----------



## CherryBomb (Feb 13, 2005)

Done!


----------



## mamabadger (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nazsmum* 
www.teapartypatriots.org/TPLM08.pdf

Is that the actual petition? It does not mention repealing any bill.


----------



## mama1803 (Mar 4, 2008)

Done!!


----------



## mama1803 (Mar 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamabadger* 
Is that the actual petition? It does not mention repealing any bill.


This is the website I found where I could enter my name online:
http://www.teapartypatriots.org/repealthebill/


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama1803* 
This is the website I found where I could enter my name online:
http://www.teapartypatriots.org/repealthebill/









I still don't see the text of a petition asking for repeal of the bill. I see how you can sign it, but not *what* you are signing!


----------



## EricaE (Aug 1, 2003)

Already signed... thanks for posting!!


----------

